# Babysitter/Nanny rates



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey guys,

For those of you with kids, what is the going rate for a babysitter/nanny? We're considering hiring one part time over the summer (University student) and we're unsure as to the going rates.

Thanks!


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

In Winnipeg daycare is $18.80 per day, but if we hire a sitter outright in instances similar to yours, we pay her $50/day. If it's fairly long term (ie by the week) I would work out a weekly rate with her, expecially if you're feeding the sitter and paying for outings etc.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry, forgot to mention when we hire a sitter hourly we pay $5/hr but we realize thats way cheaper than most.... $8 to $10/hr is pretty average here.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

How much is min wage there? In NL, ours is up to $10/hr.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

We were paying $10/hr for a part-time nanny. (24 hours/week).


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Here it's $9 approx.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I usually pay $10/hour for my two kids, ages almost-six and 8.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Probably one reason why taxes in Québec are so high is because subsidized daycare is available for all. Here you pay $7 per child per DAY. Almost makes me want to have kids! (Almost)


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, $71 per day for full-time daycare for my two kids here.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

We pay $530 per month for our 5-year old boys and $1030 for our 18 m.o. daughter. The boys are dropped off at their kindergarten next door during the school year. A daycare w/o school costs $730 for children 30 months and older here in Ottawa. 

These are not subsidized spots. There is a long waiting list for subsidized spaces. You have to register pretty much on your first date if you want a subsidized spot


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I know I am taking this off-topic but ONE change to the tax code that I would have appreciated over the past 8 years is indexation of the child care deduction to inflation. 

All that said, I am taking my kids out of daycare this August because they will both be in full-day school at that point, and my husband and I will arrange our schedules so that one of us is with them (with some support periodically from my friends and neighbours locally, I expect). 

Honestly, it's like receiving a relatively huge raise to put an end to that monthly expense.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

And reaching way back to Brad's earlier comment about the low daycare rates "almost" making him want to have kids - you realize that's why those low rates exist, right? To resupply Quebec's store of human capital.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

Toronto rates are approximately $10 for a nanny or babysitter.

Note that he did not ask for daycare rates - this is a totally different thing and you cannot compare the two.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Daycare rates here are around $700/month for 2+ year old, or around $1100/month for < 2 yrs.


----------



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> We pay $530 per month for our 5-year old boys and $1030 for our 18 m.o. daughter. The boys are dropped off at their kindergarten next door during the school year. A daycare w/o school costs $730 for children 30 months and older here in Ottawa.
> 
> These are not subsidized spots. There is a long waiting list for subsidized spaces. You have to register pretty much on your first date if you want a subsidized spot


can you throw more light on what and how daycare is subsidized?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Some cities (mine included) provide subsidized daycare financed by property taxes. Eligibility can be determined by household assets or household income (in Toronto it used to be determined by assets and is now determined by income). 

In order to find out more, you'd need to check with the municipal government wherever you live. 

As for the thread slipping from nanny/babysitting rates to daycare costs, it was Evil Brad who sent us off course, and I will give him 40 lashes with a wet noodle that I have boiled in the lake at my cottage!


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Right. And as for the "how" daycare is subsidized - my experience is from Toronto, where I was the treasurer on the parent-board-run daycare for my kids for two years. 

In the case of Toronto, a family's eligibility for subsidized daycare is based on an assessment by the city (there's an online calculator which gives subsidy rates by household income using line 236 on your income tax return). A family may receive partial or full subsidy from the City. The family pays whatever portion of their fee is assessed directly to the daycare centre, and the City pays the remaining fraction. 

Subsidy is ONLY available for licensed daycare centres which have an operating agreement with the City of Toronto, and only for people working full-time and earning or projected to earn at least a full-time minimum wage (so, no private or in-home daycare arrangements).


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> As for the thread slipping from nanny/babysitting rates to daycare costs, it was Evil Brad who sent us off course, and I will give him 40 lashes with a wet noodle that I have boiled in the lake at my cottage!


Guilty as charged, awaiting wet-noodle lashing. ;-)

I saw the word "daycare" in the first response from Addy and my heat-addled mind distorted the topic from babysitting to daycare. Maybe it's time for another hot fudge sundae!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Hmm so if you have 2 kids you are laughing in Quebec even with the outrageous income taxes

What are they trying to do sustain a culture or something


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

We briefly looked at live-out nannies for our kids. Asking rates were $10 to $13 per hour.


----------



## ashby corner (Jun 15, 2009)

*daycare and babysitters....*

we pay 730 a month for full time daycare. When my monster goes to school full time in September, it'll be around 400 or so a month (YMCA).

for babysitters (like "date night" or whatever) we pay the local teenager $10/hour. Which, might be overly generous for them to come to my house, eat all my good junk food, and watch my TV, BUT....they're looking after my most important asset: my monster.


----------

